# My Laptop will not allow internet connections



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

Howdy,
I've had no luck tying to connect on the internet with my Dell laptop. when directly connected through an LAN I get nothing to connect. I've got two other laptops at home and they connect no problem, I'm also using a router for all three laptops, but with or without the router the Dell has yet to recognize any internet. Is there some kind of hidden firewall I'm missing? I've spent a few hours on the phone with tech support to try and resolve this can someone help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Has this laptop ever connected successfully?

If it's new, it has a firewall, although not hidden.

Does the ethernet adapter show as "OK" in Device Manager? Is the ethernet connection in Network Connections 'enabled'?

Does the laptop have some kind of "Broadcom Diagnostic" tool (some Dell's do) and, if so, what does that tell you?


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

Terry...
thank you for your response, No this computer has not been on the internet as of yet, the LAN in enabled and in the device manager the device is working properly, also it has McAfee on it but I see no firewall enabled, although I'm unable to fully remove this program.

In addition in device manager there is a 1394 net adapter that says the device cannot start code 10 
and there is an "other device" called PCI Modem the says the drivers for this device are not installed cade 28 do these have anything to do with it?

Yes there is a diagnostics test (Broadcom advanced Control Suite) in which I ran the test of 9 tests 8 passed and one marked On Chip CPU came back with Unsupported test for BCM 440x


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

Bethlehem...

On the laptop, open a command prompt and type *ipconfig /all*

Then copy and paste the results back here to this thread...


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

Jedimaster (love the name)

I don't have the tools to paste from computer to computer, but this is what it looks like:

Windows IP Configuration

host name............................:jimpittman
Primary Dns Suffix................:
node type.............................:Unknown
IP Routing Enabled................:Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled..............:Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection

Connection-specific DNS Suffix...:
Description...............................:Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlled
Physical Address.......................:00-0D-56-38-25-99
Dhcp Enabled............................:Yes
Autoconfiguaration Enabled.........:Yes
Autoconfiguaration Ip Address....:169.254.34.75
Subnet Mask..............................:255.255.0.0
Default Gateway........................:


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Bethlehem said:


> Autoconfiguaration Ip Address....:169.254.34.75
> Subnet Mask..............................:255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway........................:


Well...

There be the problem...

If you you are running XP SP2 ( this only works for XP SP2 if running different, post the OS and SP level ), and have tried a different cable, and have confirmed that the nic is working, try opening a command prompt and typing in...

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

After that completes and you get a prompt type in...

*netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the laptop...


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

when I type in:netsh winsock reset catalog..... I get this:

the following helper DLL cannot be loaded: FWCFG.DLL


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

What OS are you running?

If it is XP can you confirm it is at SP2, right click on My computer - Properties, and it should say what SP level you are at...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... it has McAfee on it ..."

McAfee what? If "security suite" it certainly does include a firewall. If the uninstall was unsuccessful that could leave lots of networking problems behind. Check the McAfee web site to see what instructions and/or utilities they have for cleaning up their mess.


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

my bad its at SP1


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

Terry 
I was finally able to delete the McAfee software.... it was a trial version, none of which was installed... it was in read only so I unchecked it and deleted the rest


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

Jedi master,
Sorry I just caught that in one of your other posts you even asked for the Service Pack level


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Bethlehem said:


> my bad its at SP1


Allrighty then...

We'll have to do this the hard way...

****Now this is very important that you do this in this order****

Open Regedit (start - run-regedit), navigate to HKEY_Local_Machine\System\Current Control Set\Services, locate the Winsock key, right click on it and export it out (name it winsockold), then delete it, do the same for the Winsock2 key directly below it (only name it winsock2old)...

Reboot the laptop...

After the reboot you may/may not get an error stating that the Network is not complete, it's ok it's expected...

Right click on My Network Places - Properties - Right click on Local Area Connection - Properties Click on the install button, click to select Protocol - then the Add button, in the next screen click on the Have disk button, in the box type in *C:\Windows\inf* then choose *Internet Protocol[TCP/IP]*, OK, and OK through the rest of the screens...

Reboot the laptop...

And then open a command prompt type in ipconfig /all and see if you get an IP other than a 169.xxx.xxx..xxx


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

Jedi master

Sweet! The IP is now starting with 172.16.18.80


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Bethlehem said:


> Jedi master
> 
> Sweet! The IP is now starting with 172.16.18.80


Well...

That's good (I guess, I'd expect a 192.xxx.xxx.xxx, but I don't know what router you have  )...

Try and get on the internet...


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

right now I'm at my office which is a direct cable...other than that I don't know. it's asking for user name and password which I've never had to put in before


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Bethlehem said:


> right now I'm at my office which is a direct cable...other than that I don't know. it's asking for user name and password which I've never had to put in before


Well..Idon't know either (I don't know your setup at your office)...

User name and Password for the Internet?

You may be on a PPoE connection, if so you will have to get the User and Password from your ISP, if you don't have that info try it at home, and see if it connects...


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I came home to see if we can get on.... cuz I know I don't need a password here


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Bethlehem said:


> Well I came home to see if we can get on.... cuz I know I don't need a password here


Ummmm...well...

Could you get on at home, if not what error are you getting ?

And what IP address are you getting from home?

Got to help me out here, I can't see what you are seeing...


----------



## Bethlehem (Apr 11, 2007)

jedi master!

So sorry my friend I had to go just as I was about to get on!! I can only imagine that it's 2 am in Kentucky right now! 

I was able to get on once I got home... same IP address. The connection seemed a little slow but once we rebooted it got faster. 

I can't thank you enough for all your help


----------



## JOdii_01 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a dell inspiron 1501 and my internet is btbroadband + wireless... I have been using it on the internet for ages... it got too hot and turned itself off when i turned it back on it wouldnt connect too the internet is sumthin wrong with the laptop because i have 2 other computers that are connected too the internet fine and ive reset the internet several times and still no luck.. any help?? 

:up:


----------

